# Infertility Announcements



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Tongue in cheek production of "infertility announcements" by a couple who had experienced infertility and eventually adopted two boys.

Share your infertility announcements! What would you say if you could?

http://www.scarymommy.com/infertility-announcements/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Genius!

  

As well as the humour, something in the article also resonated.  Whilst thankfully for me the struggle for a family is finally over, the infertility is still there and the effect of that struggle still haunts.

Turia x


----------

